# Nikko Titan truck, any good?



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

This is a Nikko Titan Off Road truck (1/15 scale, 4.8 volt) that I bought at least eight years ago that I found yesterday in the attic in an unopened box. While the batteries try to charge up overnight, I took the time to detail the truck some.

* painted the raised-lettering on the tires

* blackened hole in the exhaust pipe

* silvered the door handles, lift gate handle, rear backup lights and the front turn signals

* silvered where the side mirrors should be and a small area on the front winch

* made "Off Road" on the lift gate black

* made side vents behind the door handles black as well as the two side running boards

* added eight red dots to the engine valve covers

This is my very first excursion into a larger scale r/c model and I realize it is very dated and is probably not a very good performer, but I am anxious to see what it will do after/if the batteries charge up. LOL.

Were these r/c trucks for the less serious and more for smaller kids and such?
I am totally new to the hobby and r/c. You can usually catch me over at the diecast forum. 

Thanks for looking...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes, those type of hobbyists or toy trucks were aimed at children and would not be close to competitive with modern enthusiast level vehicles.


----------

